# Ford 4000 Breather Tube on Valve Cover



## lonestar (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a diesel 3 cylinder and it's a Ford 4000 somewhere in the 70s is what iam now thinking on the year. 

First question is where does the crankcase breather tube go? The idiot I bought it from cut a hole in the air intake hose and stuffed it in there. The oil filler where the tube is has a rubber hose attached to it so it is dangling pushing air out. (need to find the home for it) 

Second question I thought crankcase breathers breathed in air not forced it out. Mine is forcing air out.

Any help would be appreciated because I have looked all over the Internet and looked in a book.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

No, most breathers force air out, mainly from blowby I'd guess. 

I'm not sure what the factory setup is like on your tractor (you might try looking at the parts diagrams at a NH/Ford site such as www.messicks.com), but it's not at all unusual to route a crankcase breather into the intake so the fumes get combusted.


----------



## lonestar (Sep 7, 2013)

Perfect thank you, I just bought a rubber hose for it with a filter so it is no longer in it.


----------

